# Phragmipedium Barbara LeAnn x dalessandroi



## KateL (Jul 17, 2020)

The most interestIng thing to me is that these two are out of the same flask. The red one (which got a little beat up on the dorsal and stage right petal before I noticed it was blooming), looks like a little Jason Fischer. Kind of cool. My iPhone does not like the color of the other one, which is kind of a peach parfait. At first, I thought maybe there was a mistake, but if you look at Barbara LeAnn and its progeny, there are some really red ones and quite a few of the bicolor orange or pink ones.
Phrag. Waunakee Sunset is a similar cross between Barbara LeAnn and besseae.


----------



## MaxC (Jul 17, 2020)

Very interesting indeed!


----------



## abax (Jul 17, 2020)

The red is very nice. I'm not over fond of the sort of peachy one,
however, the color may improve. I'd enjoy photos as this plant
matures.


----------



## KateL (Jul 18, 2020)

abax said:


> The red is very nice. I'm not over fond of the sort of peachy one,
> however, the color may improve. I'd enjoy photos as this plant
> matures.


I agree, Angela. I only posted that one for comparison. It bloomed first and I was thinking, oh well, not my favorite. The red one was a surprise. I think it is really fun and I am looking forward to it growing up.


----------



## cpmaniac (Jul 18, 2020)

That red flower is a real eye catcher and it’s really interesting to see the variation in siblings.


----------



## monocotman (Jul 18, 2020)

Great to see so much variation in a phrag cross. So often they are all very similar. That red one is a real beauty. Looking forward to seeing it when fully mature,
David


----------



## MaxC (Jul 18, 2020)

Oh and I hope they both branch for you too! If you ever start breeding they could give you two interesting lines to pursue.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids! the variability we are seeing in a lot of crosses gives me pause. I have flavums that are hot pink and reds that are orange.


----------



## KateL (Jul 18, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids! the variability we are seeing in a lot of crosses gives me pause. I have flavums that are hot pink and reds that are orange.


That’s a legit perspective, but I find the variability intriguing - like maybe I’ll happen upon a seedling that really stands out. Wishful thinking, I know. . .


----------



## MaxC (Jul 18, 2020)

Like that red one? Comparing to Waunakee Sunsets (being the closest to this cross) I have seen it looks pretty special. But would also have to see once the whole flask blooms and maybe get a better one of that form. If it then branches; yum, yum, yum.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jul 21, 2020)

Thanks for posting these. The difference between seedlings is really interesting. 

I also agree. You have something special with that red one. The peachy one has its merits also with the two tone petals. It will be great to see both mature over time.


----------



## eaborne (Jul 22, 2020)

Love that red one!


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 23, 2020)

Love the red one as well, but having a hard time believing it's parentage. The pale one, I can believe is the correct parentage, but not the red. Is it possible a tag may have been mixed up?


----------



## KateL (Jul 23, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> Love the red one as well, but having a hard time believing it's parentage. The pale one, I can believe is the correct parentage, but not the red. Is it possible a tag may have been mixed up?


Hi Tom, I would never say never, of course, because I did not personally take it from pod to lab to here, just from the deflasked stage.
I don’t have anything else red in that stage of development and I do all my own repotting in a plodding sort of way. Tags are made as I go. 
I note that Barbara LeAnn has thrown off some nice reds, including when crossed back to besseae. I guess I’ll just grow out some more and see what I get. Best, Kate

P.S. I emailed with the hybridizer and saw a picture of the Barbara LeAnn used. It was a dark pink with a really nice full shape, so it could be right . . .


----------

